#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-02
<ara> morning all :)
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing of Ubuntu | Please join us in the Ubuntu Testing Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090302 | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing | Reports: http://qa.ubuntu.com
<ara> Welcome to a new Ubuntu Testing Day!
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> Morning ara
<davmor2> ara: testcases should be mostly in now only music cd missing and screenshot gallery (which to be honest I still don't get entirely :) )
<ara> davmor2: cool, thanks
<davmor2> ara: I've not included dvd playback deliberately.  I don't want anyone in the states getting in to trouble for playing dvd's unencrypted cause a testcase told them to :)
<ara> davmor2: yes, I think that's better :)
<ara> davmor2: are you in jaunty?
<ara> I got a bug in totem regarding galleries: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/336574
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 336574 in totem "Error creating screenshot galleries: totem-video-thumbnailer not such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<ara> maybe that's why you didn't understand it
<davmor2> ara: I think you need to take some screenshots with it first and then you make the gallery out of those shots I think if I'm understanding it correctly
<ara> davmor2: no, no, it is not like that
<ara> davmor2: in my case the problem is that it is missing
<davmor2> ah
<davmor2> ara: for me it seems to work (i.e. not be missing) but does nothing let me open it in terminal and see if I get any feed back from that
<davmor2> ara: Yes no feedback from totem that there is an issue however there is in terminal.  How strange :-/
<ara> davmor2: seb128 is having a look to it
<davmor2> ara: confirmed
<davmor2> and added a comment about not showing up an issue in gui :)
<davmor2> ara: do you have a last.fm account?
<ara> davmor2: I do
<davmor2> damn
<ara> davmor2: why?
<davmor2> ara: I don't want to open a new one and I wanted to know if you got a generic station if you had no tracks played
<ara> davmor2: I guess you will need to open a new one :D
<davmor2> Dave Murphy: ping
<davmor2> schwuk: Who's responsible for the icon in the System Testing?  Cause it looks god awful in netbook-remix
<schwuk> davmor2: send me a screengrab?
<davmor2> schwuk: will do I'm just about to fire it up for a few
<davmor2> schwuk: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/Screenshot.png
<schwuk> davmor2: urgh
<davmor2> schwuk: It's pretty isn't it ;)
<davmor2> schwuk: it might be that it is using the wrong res for the icon.  If you look at some of the others on that screenshot they look blurry as hell
<schwuk> davmor2: if you look on a normal Ubuntu machine, you can see the jaggies in the icon anyway. We need a nice SVG one.
<davmor2> Dave Murphy: Well it I think you'll agree it looks more pronounced on u-n-r :)
<davmor2> ara: by the way I can heartily recommend the group 'Blind Divine' on 'Magnatune' :)
<ara> davmor2: thanks, i will listen :)
<davmor2> schwuk: You'd like Blind Divine too :)
<davmor2> ara: On rhythmbox last.fm can you try your own station and play from the second track and see if it stops playing after the last listed track, rather than obtaining the next 5 and continuing please?
<ara> davmor2: I will test it
<davmor2> ta
<ara> davmor2: testing now. i will let you know in about 15 min ;)
 * ara -> lunch
<ara> davmor2: it stopped
<ara> davmor2: do you have the bug number?
<ara> davmor2: so I can confirm it
<davmor2> ara: no I was after confirmation that it wasn't last.fm playing up before I reported.  Bugging it now :)
<nags> ara, whom should I ping for http://pastebin.com/d1864c445 ?
<nags> this is on Ubuntu 9.04
<ara> nags: hello, when did you get that error?
<nags> ara, while installing / uninstalling any package
<nags> ara, BTW, now at home, I have Ubuntu setup :D
<nags> ara, as per your suggestion ;)
<nags> ara, though on a VM
<ara> nags: you could ping mvo
<davmor2> meh lp is on go slow
<nags> ara, ok
<mvo> nags: please show it to doko in #ubuntu-devel
<mvo> nags: sounds like fallout from the new python-central/python transition
<nags> mvo, ok
<davmor2> ara: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/336696
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 336696 in rhythmbox "Jaunty: Rhythmbox last.fm plugin stop on track 5 if you don't start on track 1" [Undecided,New]
<ara> davmor2: confirmed :)
<ara> davmor2: do you never use the "report a problem" when filing a bug? it adds valuable information (as packages installed, and dependencies), which can be useful for the developer
<ara> ?
<davmor2> ara: I only thought it worked if there was an actual crash.  Well you see you learn something new every day :)
<ara> davmor2: it always works. and it is very useful, because if you report a problem trough the menu, if it wasn't a crash, it does not add sensitive information, but it adds for you the package version, kernel version and things like that
<ara> the totem bug I filed it with that menu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/336574
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 336574 in totem "Error creating screenshot galleries: totem-video-thumbnailer not such file or directory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ara> and the part from "ProblemType" until the end of the description, is added automatically
<davmor2> Cool :)
<davmor2> ara: I'll try it out the next one I find :)
<davmor2> ara: DLNA/UPnP doesn't get enabled.  So I clicked on report a problem it open up bugs.launchpad.net but no info has been put into the further information,  or do I need to just hit submit bug report?
<ara> yes, once you hit submit bug report, then the info is added
<davmor2> ta
<davmor2> ara: Yeah thats quite funky :)
<davmor2> bug 336716
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 336716 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox Unable to ativate plugin DLNA/UPnP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336716
<ara> davmor2: glad to hear you find it useful :)
<davmor2> ara: can you try something in totem for me please.  Go to youtube plugin select canon.  Double click on the top link named Guitar, let it run to the end and see if it crashes shortly after the tube finishes.
<father_marc> Is it possible to transition from testing to stable once 9.04 stable is released?
<ara> father_marc: yes, if you upgrade after the release, it will turn into stable :)
<father_marc> ara: thanks
<nags> emacs is unsuable in 9.04
<nags> is this a known issue ?
<nags> GM cr3 :)
<nags> I get *** glibc detected ***
<cr3> nags: isn't it crazy early for you?
<nags> and after that I have to kill the emacs session
<nags> cr3, oh ya, woke up by 4:30 AM :)
<nags> cr3, but its 7:08 AM now
<cr3> nags: relatively speaking, must feel like mid-day for you :)
<nags> cr3, :D
<nags> cr3, do you use emacs ?
<nags> cr3, I'm unable to use it in 9.04
<nags> when I try to save a file I get the above mentioned error
<cr3> nags: nope, I've given emacs a chance on several occasions but I seem to be more of a modal type of person, so vim is my preferred editor
<cr3> nags: there are several people using emacs in the ubuntu community, I'm sure this problem will not go unnoticed
<cr3> nags: just in case, have you reported a bug yet?
<nags> cr3, not yet
<nags> cr3, will do it
<davmor2> ara: did you get chance to check that totem bug?
<ara> davmor2: hold on a sec. I forgot, sorry
<ara> davmor2: yes, it breaks, eventually
<davmor2> ara; https://launchpad.net/bugs/336741
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 336741 in totem "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,New]
<Aika> Hi
<themonkeymixer> you guys done testing
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-03
<ara> morning all :)
<eeejay> hey ara
<ara> eeejay: hey hey
<eeejay> ara, so i am writing tests for notify-ubuntu using the framework
<ara> eeejay: cool
<eeejay> ara: and I am having dificulty understanding the proper way to make a test fail (when assertion fails), and when to make the test report an error (when automation fails)
<eeejay> ara: did that make sense?
<ara> eeejay: yes, that makes sense :)
<ara> eeejay: the problem is that, for ldtp, everything is an error
<ara> eeejay: but there's a way
<ara> eeejay: if you find a fail, you can log that as a failure like this: "log("blah blah blah, "failure")
<eeejay> ara: + i think in both cases a screenshot is useful, because it may be an appearance bug, so i think the xslt might need some tweaking
<ara> eeejay: and then, modify the report.xsl to add that as a different situation
<ara> eeejay: feel free to add your modifications and propose a merge
<eeejay> ara: hm, if for example the gedit test fails, it still shows up as "success" in the html
<ara> eeejay: no, it doesn't
<ara> it is log as "error"
<eeejay> ara: ok, i will make another branch for those kinds of stuff
<eeejay> ara: but it still has <success>1</success>
<eeejay> ara: even if there is an error tag before
<eeejay> actually, i will have to check again
 * ara takes a break
<eeejay> ara: if you change one of the oracle files in the gedit test, and run the test, the html output will show "passed" <- I just rechecked
<ara> eeejay: ok, thanks for the report, I will have a look into it
<ara> eeejay: I have filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop-testing/+bug/337121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 337121 in ubuntu-desktop-testing "Gedit tests show success, even if the oracle file is different" [High,New]
<ara> eeejay: in case you want to subscribe
<eeejay> ara: thanks
<eeejay> ara: the only way i got a test to "fail" is by raising LdtpExecutionError
<eeejay> ara: but i would expect that to be reserved for automation failures, not for tests that don't pass
<eeejay> i'll write that in the bug..
<davmor2> ara: I want to write a case for smoketesting I'm just wondering where the best place to put it is?
<ara> davmor2: mmm, let me see
<davmor2> ara: only reason I'm asking is the rest of the smoketesting is being left on the old wiki
<ara> davmor2: can you point me to an old testcases wiki example for smoke testing, please?
<davmor2> ara: I don't think there is one which is why I thought it might be worth writing :) goes off to check
<ara> davmor2: I said in the OLD wiki :)
<davmor2> ara: I still don't think there is one.  I knew what I had to do and the only page is a table of what, when and which bugs
<ara> davmor2: then, on the new wiki, maybe under "TestPlans" ?
<davmor2> ara: Okay cool :)
<davmor2> ara: does that make sense http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/SmokeTesting ?
<ara> davmor2: yes, it looks  nice. Maybe you could add the table of results
<ara> under SmokeTesting/Results or something like that
<davmor2> Yeah good point
<davmor2> ara: Done http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/SmokeTesting/Results and I linked it from the other page too :)
<ara> davmor2: \o/
<davmor2> Yay ready for Monday :)
<ara> davmor2: yes, remember to create https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090309
<ara> davmor2: and announce it :)
<ara> davmor2: rock on!
<davmor2> No probs
 * davmor2 Lunch
<cgregan> ara, cr3, bdmurray, ogasawara, sbeattie: I would like to introduce jcollado
<cgregan> he is working on automation for my group
<cgregan> he is focusing on Checkbox and LDTP.
<ara> cgregan: he does not seem to be in the channel :)
<cgregan> ara: hehe.....I guess I beat him here
<cr3> ara: he's setting the stage for his grand appearance
<cgregan> ﻿ara, cr3, bdmurray, ogasawara, sbeattie: I would like to introduce jcollado
<ara> jcollado: welcome!
<jcollado> Hello
<cgregan> He is an automation engineer for oem and will probably have some questions about LDTP and Checkbox so I figured I would introduce him to you all
<cr3> jcollado: if you have any trouble with checkbox, please don't hesitate to blame me or laugh at me :)
<cgregan> jcollado will be joining me in Oxford if you are going to be there
<davmor2> jcollado: Don't forget to point when you laugh at cr3 so we know who you're laughing at  :P
<cr3> cgregan: sorry dude, when I heard you and him would be there, I wimped out
<cgregan> cr3: hehe......we are very frightening here in oem
<ogasawara> jcollado: welcome!
<jcollado> Thank you.
<cr3> cgregan: haven't you met the folks in montreal? I think we're close competition in terms of scariness
<cgregan> cr3: I have met a few....and you are right! :-)
<cgregan> cr3: I think scariness is proportional to the number of month of winter you are subjected to!
<davmor2> cgregan: you're talking to one of the only guys further north than you right ;)
<cgregan> yes...cr3 is way north of me
<cr3> cgregan: so, relatively speaking, I'm "way" scarier than you too
<cgregan> cr3: hehe.....frightening! ;-)
<davmor2> cr3: I don't know it's late autumn/ early winter in England all year round :D
<cr3> davmor2: good point, maybe temperature is a factor too
<cr3> davmor2: who is their right mind would settle in a place that gets to -30C in winter!
<davmor2> cr3: stgraber, you and eskimo's
<cr3> stgraber: I hope the winter hasn't been too rough on you :)
<cr3> davmor2: now that you mention it, we don't have enough eskimo's in the channel
 * davmor2 away
<stgraber> cr3: nah, remember I come from Switzerland :)
<gaelfx> when I run update manager, my system overheats before it can finish downloading the update lists, when I check system monitor, it say the CPU usage is 70%+, though nothing in the processes list seems to be taking up any CPU except for system monitor itself, is this a known issue?
<gaelfx> when I run update manager, my system overheats before it can finish downloading the update lists, when I check system monitor, it say the CPU usage is 70%+, though nothing in the processes list seems to be taking up any CPU except for system monitor itself, is this a known issue?
<charlie-tca> gaelfx: if the system is overheating, that sounds like it might be hardware related
<davmor2> cgregan: I'm just trying out those two bugs that Chris left comments on
<cgregan> davmor2: ok
<cgregan> davmor2: was his comment for more data on the issue?
<stgraber> davmor2: hey, did you do some tests on LTSP ? I did an install of alpha-5 and it seemed to work fine here.
<davmor2> stgraber: no I was having races issue with the partitioner it was all I could do to get one install up and running I will be testing it tomorrow though if that helps :)
<davmor2> cgregan: Yes basically
<stgraber> davmor2: it always helps
<gaelfx> charlie-tca: yeah, probably, and I know this sounds stupid, but any idea how I can figure out what's eating my processor?
<charlie-tca> Not stupid, no question that you don't know the answer to is silly. I don't know how to figure it out,
<charlie-tca> but I would suspect the updates that are being applied
<charlie-tca> Maybe top would tell you
<gaelfx> what is top? and yeah, I'm using apt-get for updates, seems to be faring better than update manager
<charlie-tca> top is an application that shows what is running, cpu%, mem%, and a bunch of other things
<gaelfx> does it show CPU temp?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> Not sure what will, either
<charlie-tca> I never got anything to show it for me
<davmor2> lm_sensors should show temp
<davmor2> meh he left the room :(
<charlie-tca> maybe overheated again?
<davmor2> If his cpu is over heating it's more likely that his chip fan is is blocked or on the blink than anything else
<davmor2> charlie-tca: you're states bound right?
<charlie-tca> I'm in Idaho, yes
<davmor2> if he comes back on after I've gone ask him to check the temperature while running the live cd if it isn't colder then it's more likely his system.
<charlie-tca> okay
<davmor2> ta :)
<charlie-tca> no, thank you
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-04
<davmor2> ara: can you set bug 337274 to be wishlist please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 337274 in indicator-applet "Wishlist Bug:  Minimise Evolution/Other mail clients into the new notify-osd comms applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337274
<ara> davmor2: done
<davmor2> ara: Thanks :)
<eeejay> crap, i lost a day of work because deleted sandbox before "bzr push"
<davmor2> eeejay: Oooops
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> Guys is anyone else having trouble with the rsync server ?
<Daviey> davmor2: seemed to !wfm at 4am utc
<davmor2> Daviey: It worked for me yesterday
<mvo> hi, if someone has a somewhat current kubuntu (alpha5 or better) install, could you please test if gdebi-kde on a terminal starts? or gives a error?
<eeejay> ara: the "is" operator only checks to see if two instances are identical (ubuntu-desktop-test:178)
<eeejay> ara: it should just be i'f os.listdir(SCREENSHOTS_SHARE):'
<eeejay> 'if os.listdir(SCREENSHOTS_SHARE):'
 * eeejay adds that to his branch
 * eeejay hops to another cafe
<ara> eeejay: I already had fixed that early in the morning
<ara> eeejay: with some more fixes for the bug in gedit test
<ara> eeejay: i will comment the bug now
<eeejay> ara: cool. thanks!
<davmor2> schwuk: can you take a quick look at the dl-ubutnu-test-iso script in my bzr pulled version today it seem a bit borked
 * eeejay merges from udt trunk
<davmor2> schwuk: it's okay I removed what looks to be merge and tree comments and it's working now.  However we need to get a change put into the package in Ubuntu we need it changing from chromium.ubuntu.com/... to cdimage.ubuntu.com/... apparently chromium was full
<davmor2> cr3: meeting
<cr3> davmor2: thanks dude :)
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: there is an update to dl-ubuntu-test-iso that needs to get into the main package on ubuntu it changes the server from chromium to cdimage I don't know if you deal with this but I thought I'd let you know :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: hrm, ara did the packaging, but I can probably roll a debdiff for jaunty. Can you file a bug against it?
<sbeattie> (and subscribe me)
<sbeattie> davmor2: I also haven't forgotten about your request to add mobile images to the script; it's just non-trivial to do, given the way the script is "structured"
<davmor2> sbeattie: sorry I was at tea I'll do a bug in a minute
<davmor2> sbeattie: bug 337876 I've taken the liberty of subbing you to it :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 337876 in ubuntu-qa-tools "Jaunty: dl-ubutnu-test-iso download tool is only hitting one server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337876
<sbeattie> davmor2: danke
<davmor2> how do I add a post to the qa blog?
<davmor2> anyone got a fresh install of jaunty knocking about?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu, though
<davmor2> charlie-tca: does xubuntu jaunty use totem-gstreamer
<charlie-tca> yes
<davmor2> cool can you try the youtube plugin wait for it to download the codecs it needs and then try install x/ubuntu-restricted-extras from add/remove and see if it installs please,  Don't use synaptic
<charlie-tca> just go to youtube and let it add it?
<davmor2> no charlie-tca in totem if you click on properties and select youtube and type in Linux in the search box and double click on any of the links it should auto recommend some codecs install those and then try restricted-extras
<charlie-tca> okay
<davmor2> playlist not proporties sorry
<charlie-tca> You can tell how often I do this, huh?
<davmor2> :)
<charlie-tca> plugins are installing in totem
<charlie-tca> Well, that failed
<charlie-tca> eeejay: Invalid operation xubuntu-restricted-extras
<charlie-tca> not eeejay , but E:
<charlie-tca> in the terminal
<charlie-tca> Looks like a valid bug?
<eeejay> charlie-tca: I am not in liberty to say :)
<eeejay> at liberty
<eeejay> my grammar could be better
<charlie-tca> yeah, I didn't mean to ask you. This stupid XChat auto completed my E: to your name
<charlie-tca> davmor2: Installation in the terminal fails
<charlie-tca> apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras  works in a different installation of Jaunty
<davmor2> charlie-tca: yes I think it's the same issue as I'm having x-r-e conflicts with what is installed by totem libavcodec52 and libavutils49
<charlie-tca> That's my guess, too
<charlie-tca> I wanted to make sure I used the right apt-get, so I checked in the second install
<davmor2> if you try to install x-r-e in synaptic it removes the others and replaces it with the unstripped versions
<charlie-tca> why? I can do that if you need me to, but you probably got that already
<davmor2> charlie-tca: no I'm just saying it works in one and not the others it's stupid
<charlie-tca> Yes, I agree with that.
<charlie-tca> apt-get should work if synaptic does.
<davmor2> is it just me or is launchpad playing up when you try and report a bug I keep getting timeout
<charlie-tca> A lot slow
<XaMou> Hi. I have à little problem with the alpha 5 of Jaunty. It's impossible to change the network configuration with the graphical interface. (Sorry for my english ^^)
<davmor2> XaMou: how do you mean.  I can change from wifi spot to wifi spot or do you mean you have a cable in and you want it to use wifi?
<mrooney> charlie-tca: wow, how does it work in synaptic?
<charlie-tca> what?
<charlie-tca> Installing xubuntu-restricted-extras after youtube?
<mrooney> charlie-tca: yeah
<mrooney> I mean, what does synaptic do that apt-get isn't or vice versa
<charlie-tca> Oh, I don't know. I am just a tester/user/triager
<mrooney> ah ok
<mrooney> maybe synaptic uses aptitude
<charlie-tca> with a little bit of knowledge. Synaptic, apt-get, and aptitude as I understand them, all use their own databases
<charlie-tca> So, one of them might work, and the other one won't because of that
<charlie-tca> That ain't the right technical argument, it is my own wording
<mrooney> yeah, I know they do things differently sometimes, so that could be why
<mrooney> either way probably it is a bug
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that explanation fits in my head.
<charlie-tca> I think it is a bug
<charlie-tca> since apt-get install just fails with an error
<charlie-tca> Synaptic, according to davmor2, will remove the installed apps and then install them again
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-05
<ara> good morning!
<ara> davmor2: are you going to announce the next testing day?
<davmor2> Yes today how do I post to the qa blog though
<ara> davmor2: http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/add/story
<davmor2> ara: is this alright before I hit post http://paste.ubuntu.com/126618/
<ara> davmor2: have you created the testing day wiki page?
<davmor2> yes I'll link to it too  forgot about that :)
<davmor2> added anything else?
<davmor2> ara: ^
<ara> apart of that, I tthink it's ok
<ara> davmor2: ^
<davmor2> Yay I just dugg it :)  That's a first :)
<davmor2> Guys I'm after a url for a safe source to add to sources.list do you know any?
<davmor2> I don't want to use medibuntu cause it has software that could cause issues for people in the states and we don't want our testcases causing people issues
<mrooney> davmor2: you just want a harmless PPA orsomething?
<davmor2> yes something like that
<mrooney> could you just create your own and not have any packages in it? or does it need something in it
<davmor2> It needs something in it really I'll see if there is a ppa for the testing tool
<davmor2> cr3: ping
<cr3> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> cr3: is there a repo style address for the testing ppa?
<cr3> davmor2: testing ppa? there's a checkbox-dev ppa but not a more general testing ppa which might also include ara's desktop testing code for example
<davmor2> cr3: I'm writing up the testcase for adding a repo so I need a safe repo to add (safe = no software that usa may as illegal)
<cr3> davmor2: checkbox-dev should be appropriate, especially in a testcase context :)
<cr3> davmor2: so see here for the sources.list lines: https://edge.launchpad.net/~checkbox-dev/+archive/ppa
<davmor2> cr3: ta :)
<test> cr3, ping
<test> cr3, Nagappan here
<test> cr3, in Ubuntu 9.04 for testing we removed eth0, now we are unable to add it back
<test> cr3, and get an error "Adding connection failed: PolicyKit authorization could not be created"
<test> cr3, any help ?
<cr3> test: nice! you might have to drop to the shell to add it back
<test> cr3, let me try
<cr3> test: could you let me know if the ifconfig -a command still shows eth0?
<test> cr3, yes
<test> cr3, I down it
<cr3> I wonder if you up it and then start the Network Configuration tool again whether it might magically appear again
<cr3> test: by the way, pretty cool nick! :)
<test> cr3, :D
<test> cr3, from my friends desktop ;)
<cr3> because your laptop doesn't have any eth0 interface? :)
<test> cr3, no, this is his test machine and he has the issue
<test> cr3, the reason is, when testing latest VMware workstation, always one ethernet interface is having control
<test> cr3, either vmet8 when its alive
<test> cr3, and when its down, the control comes back to eth0
<test> cr3, so, just as a try, my friend deleted eth0
<test> cr3, now he is unable to get back the thing
<test> cr3, displayed in nm
<test> cr3, no luck, when I bring back the device, it doesn't list in NM
<cr3> test: maybe try moving .gconf* to some temporary directory and starting NM again
<test> cr3, sure, will try
<cr3> test: you might have to ctrl-alt-backspace, not sure
<test> cr3, yes guessed it :)
<cr3> test: sorry dude, I need to jet. good luck!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-06
<ara> good morning all :-)
<doomik> Hello
<ara> hey doomik
<doomik> the testing distro will be available at 9 March ?
<ara> doomik: what do you mean by testing distro?
<davmor2> doomik: We will be smoke testing the various desktops on the 9th of march
<sbeattie> davmor2: are you not smoketesting on a daily basis anymore?
<stgraber> sbeattie: ping, small question about the SRU process :) around ?
<sbeattie> stgraber: ask away.
<stgraber> sbeattie: I'm looking at bug 290399 and it seems that they're waiting for an approval before getting the package uploaded to -proposed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 290399 in redhat-cluster "After ran the command fence_tool dump, the fenced process will take 100% CPU usage" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290399
<stgraber> though looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates the process seems to be to uploaded to -proposed then get the archive admins validate it
<stgraber> and then do the usual QA to get it uploaded to -updates after validation
<sbeattie> stgraber: hrm, according to zul's comment, he uploaded it. Is that not the case?
<stgraber> nope
<stgraber> not in the queue and not in -proposed
<sbeattie> hrm, well, the SRU team can't accept it until there's an upload. Wonder what happened there.
 * sbeattie goes to read the scrollback in #ubuntu-server as well.
<apw> cr3 who normally does checkbox releases?
<cr3> apw: I've mostly done them but schwuk could handle them as well, what's up?
<apw> was trying to get a feel for how often they get pushed, if there is a schedule etc
<apw> as i am carrying stuff in there now :)  want to get a feel for when it goes out
<apw> also ... is checkbox in the desktop seed now, will it be on by defualt?
<cr3> apw: no schedule, we just try to pack as much in there as possible before the release :)
<cr3> apw: should be on by default on desktop indeed
<apw> will there be another releaase before beta ships?
<cr3> apw: yes
<apw> cool, check with me that i've shoved all the suspend_test stuff in would you ... if we do a public call for testing it would make sense to use the version installed on the machine if its there
<cr3> apw: will do
<apw> cr3, on another note, did you have any thoughts on the test with output issue?
<sbeattie> cr3: given the changes since 0.5, should probably do an upload before a6.
<apw> alpha6 is next thursday right?
<cr3> sbeattie: that would be the responsible thing to do :)
<cr3> apw: yeah, I'd really like to be able to see test output in the interface. I'll try to get it done before beta
<apw> so cool.  i'll make sure my stuff is pushed up by the end of monday.  its probabally done already
<sbeattie> cr3: ah, I stand corrected, I'll not expect an upload until the beta then. :-)
 * sbeattie ducks
<cr3> sbeattie: you know me too well :)
<apw> cr3 cool.  its a bit of a blocker for shipping any of the suspend tests run from checkbox imo
<apw> not that it is stopping any testing as we have the direct interface right now
<apw> so a blocker, but not an issue if that makes any sense
<cr3> apw: noted, I'll give it top after hours priority :)
<apw> heheh ... also have you thought about continuing after a crash?
<sbeattie> cr3: BTW, re bug 324215, it's only an issue due to the package transition correct? My attempts to trigger the purge failure on hardy and intrepid were unsuccessful.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 324215 in checkbox "hwtest-gtk fails to uninstall if hwtest is no longer installed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324215
<sbeattie> ... because hwtest-gtk and hwtest-cli would get uninstalled before hwtest, at least via apt.
<cr3> sbeattie: right, and I was making crappy assumptions in my debian *rm scripts
<cr3> apw: I've thought about it, but I'm still not sure about the user experience in those circumstances
<sbeattie> cr3: if not, we could push an SRU; I went ahead and cherry-picked the relevant bits here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sbeattie/checkbox/lp324215/revision/295
<apw> cr3, pretty much any test which does suspend or hibernate and doesn't come back could do with some way for the user to say "continue"
<cr3> apw: should checkbox just start from where it left off? should the user be prompted for all the tests again, but having them prefilled with previous values?
<apw> and get the same box up with 'FAILED' delected
<apw> i would continue from the same place if possible
<apw> in autotest we do that by freezeing the state machine and reloading it between tests
<cr3> apw: anything is possible, I'm just wondering what would be correct. are there other applications like this which behave in a similar fashion?
<cr3> apw: for example, firefox prompts the user to recover tabs or somesuch, so should checkbox also provide the same dialog
<apw> yeah 'continnue you existing test run?'
<apw> would be reasonable, i would then like it to jump to the right test again
<cr3> sbeattie: if you could sru that cherry pick, that'd be really awesome!
<cr3> sbeattie: by the way, as long as you're sru'ing checkbox, I think there's another bug I'd like to verify... one moment
<cr3> apw: right, it's details like that which are mostly stopping me
<cr3> apw: I could also have a check box saying "don't remind me again" or somesuch, still like in firefox
<cr3> apw: when I implement new features, I try not to invent too much and rely on precedent from other applications which might be already familiar to users
<apw> sensible enough
<cr3> apw: just to be sure, your priority would be viewing output before recovery, right?
<apw> i would thing a dialog that says " you were mid-test" with "continue test", "scrap test", "ignore test" sort fo thing
<cr3> sbeattie: I'd also like to sru bug #323284, especially since dapper is nearing eol
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 323284 in hwtest "hwtest installation fails with dapper version of debconf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323284
<apw> yeah output is mroe important as apport will report failurs for us right now
<cr3> sbeattie: I haven't had time to reproduce the problem though, so I don't have a fix
<sbeattie> cr3: okay, I'll peek.
<davmor2> sbeattie: sorry I was off this afternoon so no testing today.  Monday was testing day.  Iwas busy most days so I have tested just not logged.  I'll do that for you after :) Kubuntu and server yesterday ubuntu for bluetooth and installer plus wubi the others
<sbeattie> davmor2: okay, I was more curious than anything.
<davmor2> sbeattie: that should look better :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-07
<linux_ubuntu> hi everyone, i'm new here
<linux_ubuntu> anyone testing kubuntu?
 * enhydra is going to do so 2 days after today
<linux_ubuntu> that's great! actually, i'm testing their new irc chat quassel
<linux_ubuntu> the only problem, the tesing cases page only for gnome not kde.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-08
<drewmeigs> hi, everyone. pleasure to meet you all.
<drewmeigs> i have read the wiki page, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to really get into testing? I would like to get as involved as I possibly can at my limited skill level.
<ddnduk> hi! does anybody know where grab ubuntu nine test iso ?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-08
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> hey jtatum, around?
<czajkowski> ara: morning, how goes the tackling of your inbox
<ara> czajkowski, good morning! hehe, much better, thanks
<czajkowski> excellent
<czajkowski> ara: I upgraded to lucid :D
<czajkowski> pretty
<ara> czajkowski, \o/
<czajkowski> ara: I've no wireless though :( same thing happened from jaunty to karmic
<czajkowski> ara: bug 477127 is still effecting me on lucid upgraded
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477127 in software-center (Ubuntu) "menu for software-center is missing (affects: 8) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477127
<ara> czajkowski, :(, but, did you manage to get it working in karmic?
<czajkowski> should I just comment on that
<czajkowski> ara: yup
<czajkowski> bug 533351
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 533351 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "After upgrading from karmic2lucid no wireless networking working (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533351
<ara> czajkowski, I am uploading a file to a server, and therefore, my internet connection is a bit slow, I will read them as soon as they load
<ara> czajkowski, someone commented your bug already
<ara> czajkowski, and the software-centre one, you should "me too it", please
<czajkowski> ara: re software centre I did me too it when I was Karmic, but still dont' have it when I upgraded to Lucid.
<ara> czajkowski, ah, ok, then, please, add a comment to say that
<ara> mvo, ^
<czajkowski> will do
<czajkowski> ara: done thanks.
<ara> czajkowski, thanks!
<mvo> czajkowski: menu as in "entry in the gnome-panel applications menu"?
<czajkowski> mvo: where software center is, you see add/remove applications.
<mvo> czajkowski: thanks, please add this info to the bugreport too :)
<czajkowski> mvo: will do tonight, today at work on windows machines :)
<mvo> ok
<czajkowski> mvo: what report should I add or is it just text I need to add?
<mvo> czajkowski: just text saying that instead of software-center add/remove is showing
<czajkowski> done
<mvo> thanks!
<mvo> I added a gnome-panel task
<czajkowski> ahh your michael vogt
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: new theme is nice.  kubuntu installer should hopefully be fixed too
<ara> davmor2, yes, we might need to pairwise test again
<ara> davmor2, I will send an email later today to the qa list
<davmor2> well if you do drop a few more on 64bit :)
<davmor2> there was only the one on ubuntu
<ara> davmor2, there was kubuntu and xubuntu as well
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<fader_> How's life?
<davmor2> sunny and bright at the moment.
<davmor2> fader_: how's things other side of the pond
<fader_> davmor2: Crisp but sunny today... it's been approaching springlike for a few days.
 * djanos installe lucid dans virtualbox
<thebwt> I don't think my fans are running correctly on my laptop, is there a wiki page on testing fan stuff?
<thebwt> (i am using the daily iso fwiw)
<thebwt> I'm just looking to confirm or deny that they are working, not looking for a fix yet
 * thebwt is looking up lm-sensors package and site wiki
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<thebwt> thanks charlie-tca !
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> good luck
<thebwt> thanks, acpi=off fixes my issue (I think that is obvious, but I'm new at this so I'm not sure). I assume that the setting just runs it unmonitored. Will try some of the other acpi settings.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-09
<czajkowski> Aloha
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning czajkowski, davmor2, pedro_
<pedro_> good morning ara
<pedro_> hello everybody
<davmor2> ara: how's spain this morning? covered in snow?
<czajkowski> ara: hey how's you, think I may haev driven poor seb128  slightly up the wall last night trying to find out the details behind my lack of software center bug
<ara> czajkowski, nice :) let's get that fixed!
<ara> davmor2, well, north of Spain is, here, at the South is cold, but not snowing
<davmor2> Oh
<waltercool> Is working fine the new kernel?
 * ara -> lunch
<cr3> it seems there are no daily images today, I wonder what happened
<persia> cr3: Did you look for logs?
 * davmor2 points at fader_ it was him cr3 he blew up the image server cause he wanted the day off.
 * persia suspects glib
<cr3> persia: where?
<fader_> davmor2: Shhhh, it doesn't work if you call attention to it
<persia> cr3: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/ and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/
<cr3> persia: how the heck do you keep track of all those urls?
<davmor2> cr3: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/
<davmor2> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/
<persia> cr3: heuristics, mostly.
<davmor2> by the way morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> Morning all :)
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude
<fader_> cr3: persia was in a mad experiment gone horribly awry and had half of his brain replaced with a set of flash cards
<fader_> *electronic flash cards, not the kind on index cards
<cr3> fader_: I'd like to have a look at that deck
<davmor2> cr3: I cheat there is this wonderful invention called bookmarks ;)
<fader_> davmor2: We're still trying to introduce him to using a mouse... don't go too fast
 * davmor2 double checks if w3c has bookmarking ability
<davmor2> fail w3m
<davmor2> fader_: w3m has bookmarks :D
<persia> davmor2: "ESC a"
<cr3> davmor2: I've got bookmarks, but I wouldn't mind if we all shared our useful ubuntu related bookmarks someday. I'm sure we'd learn a thing or two
<cr3> more like discover rather than learn, actually
<persia> There cannot exist an authoritative set.
<persia> A number of the scattered QA tools are linked from qa.ubuntuwire.com : please file bugs if there are others that *should* be there.
<cr3> persia: not necessarily for the purpose of building such an authoritative list, just to know what others find important in case we missed anything
<davmor2> persia: no but there could be a wiki page of useful qa links :)
<cr3> fader_: you're popular, you're people.c.c page is on qa.ubuntu.com :)
<fader_> cr3: Not only that, but I made a blog post that got a *comment*.  (No autographs, please.)
<cr3> fader_: dude, I want to become your official stalker
<fader_> cr3: I was rather hoping my stalker would be Christina Ricci, but hey, I've got to start somewhere.
<davmor2> fader_: won't that mean that you and cr3 will just be going round in circles as your his official stalker :D
<fader_> davmor2: I thought you were stalking him this week.
<davmor2> fader_: No, when I said I was hunting for hush puppies that didn't mean I was stalking cr3 :D
<cr3> davmor2: that would be a good code name though
<primes2h> cr3: Hello. Looking at translation strings, this one seems to be old. Are you aware of this? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/it/54/+translate
<primes2h> cr3: if you need I can open a bug.
<cr3> primes2h: that string still seems to exist, what makes you say otherwise?
<primes2h> cr3: I mean, the application involved is no longer present in Ubuntu.
<primes2h> so, it's useless
<persia> Or rather, the string should probably be adjusted in checkbox to match current tools
<cr3> persia: I'm trying to find the current tool and I can't find it for the life of me
<persia> cr3: Check with the #ubuntu+1 folk.  They usually have all the nifty ways to get stuff done figured out by this point in the cycle.
<primes2h> persia: it refers to built-in modem, and AFAIK there is not a tools for that now.
<primes2h> persia: at least, in a default installation
<persia> primes2h: I know there to be several tools.  I don't know if the current NM exposes them well.
<cr3> primes2h: I'll double check with the folks in #ubuntu+1 and, if I don't get an answer, you can assume the question will magically go away :)
<persia> Looks like a regression to me.
<persia> There are a number of use cases for using a modem to connect that do not go away just because other networking technologies are available.
<primes2h> persia: yes, it is.
<persia> primes2h: cr3: If you can't figure out how to make it work simply, please file a bug with the "regression" tag.
<primes2h> persia: users usually use (sorry for this :-) ) vwdial.
<persia> (better to try to fix now than have 10,000 annoyed users post-release)
<primes2h> and gnome-ppp as UI
<persia> vwdial?
<persia> Ought either be in the repos, or we ought have a good alternative.
<cr3> very weird dial?
<persia> But I know ppp is installed by default, because it's used for many 3G connections.
<persia> So it's just a matter of exposing a UI, etc.
<primes2h> cr3: :-D
<primes2h> persia: you are right.
<cr3> primes2h: gnome-ppp looks good but I'm still waiting on the default or preferred way
<primes2h> cr3: yes, I agree with you.
<charlie-tca> Any idea when we will see alternate and server images again?
<charlie-tca> No alternate images for xubuntu and no server images since 2010-03-05
<persia> known issue: ought be sorted tomorrow.
<persia> several causes.
<melvin> Hello. After Upgrading to 10.04 i got Error on Boot: "mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist" how can i fix it?
<charlie-tca> Thanks, persia
<melvin> i found it, was an VirtualBox Problem
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-10
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> hey sbeattie!! what time is it for you????
<sbeattie> hey ara. It's past my bedtime, that's what time it is. :-)
<ara> sbeattie, indeed! go to bed!
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> how's things going ara
<ara> davmor2, good! sunny! finally!
<davmor2> that'll be because it's miserable here :)
<czajkowski> anyone else having issue on lucid when they launch the gwibber social  accounts menu ? bug 533375
<ubot4> czajkowski: Bug 533375 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/533375 is private
<gnuovo> Hello
<gnuovo> Someone speak italian?
<charlie-tca> !it
<ubot4> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gnuovo> Ok, i'm trying to do a test on a notebook. PS: sorry for my english.
<charlie-tca> So, I put the desktop cd in the drive, allow it to boot without touching the keyboard. I now have a install screen. I can install ubuntu 10.04 or I can try ubuntu 10.04.
<charlie-tca> I can not restart my system, quit, cancel, etc. And, it me 8 MINUTES to get here!
<charlie-tca> bug?
<ara> charlie-tca, what is it the first screen you see when booting?
<charlie-tca> I forgot to look
<charlie-tca> Now you want me to attempt to get out of this screen I am locked into, huh?
<charlie-tca> I'll do it again after I install. I have to run the video tests too
<charlie-tca> I couldn't believe it booted to something I can't even cancel
<charlie-tca> and that it takes me 8 minutes to get there
 * charlie-tca sees a good thing, though. My monitor did not turn off today, first time in weeks
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-11
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2! how's tricks?
<davmor2> chugging along nicely thanks you?
<ara> good, good
<ara> thanks
<davmor2> you're running more tests on ubiquity I see
<ara> davmor2, yes, I just run one
<davmor2> I'll have a look at some 64bit on hw for you latter
<ara> davmor2, thanks
 * ara reboots
<davmor2> ara: cd exit is horrible broken on anything that can produce plymouth
<charlie-tca> yes
<ara> :(
 * ara -> goes off for lunch
<charlie-tca> I picked that up yesterday, too
<fader_> Anybody installed xubuntu alt today?
<charlie-tca> not yet
<charlie-tca> is it broke too?
<fader_> charlie-tca: libjpeg-progs: Depends: libjpeg7 but it is not installable
<fader_> Looks like a package dependency is broken
<charlie-tca> oh, goody
<fader_> Hehe
<charlie-tca> That is the same package that prevents xubuntu from getting the desktop image at all
<fader_> I'm not sure where to file that, to be honest... I'm guessing against libjpeg?
<persia> It's filed and being fixed.
<charlie-tca> bug 535629
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535629 in libjpeg6b (Ubuntu) "package libjpeg-progs is not built from any source package but several packages in lucid depend on it (dup-of: 537370)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535629
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537370 in libjpeg6b (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "build libjpeg-progs again (affects: 3) (dups: 1)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537370
<fader_> charlie-tca: Hah, you're one step ahead of me :D
<davmor2> fader_: no he's about 10 steps ahead of you ;)
<charlie-tca> xubuntu devel pointed me
<fader_> davmor2: I don't want to hear from you until I have the music store in Rhythmbox on my machine! :P
<charlie-tca> and let us not forget the Ubuntu desktop bug that won't let you shutdown or restart now...
<charlie-tca> Also, the new way to start the desktop image, bug 536838
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 536838 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] Desktop cd starts at install screen with no quit/cancel option (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536838
<fader_> charlie-tca: That's not a bug, it's a feature.  We can push more installs that way :D
<charlie-tca> Actually, it is going to be a big bug. It takes me 8 minutes to get to the installer!
<charlie-tca> I think people are really going to hate that
<fader_> hggdh: I seem to recall you were trying to figure out how to send ctrl+alt+f1 to a virtualbox machine... do I remember correctly?
<fader_> And if so, did you ever figure out how?
<ara> fader_, your vbox magic key + F1
<fader_> ara: Oh, nice!  Thanks!
<ara> fader_, np
<ara> sbeattie, tomorrow I will try to upload a new version of ubuntu-qa-tools to lucid
<sbeattie> ara: sounds good.
<ara> sbeattie, one of the things that I don't like about dl- in order to make it part of a package is that, things like current_release are hardcoded in the script
<ara> meaning that, by the time lucid is released, it becomes obsolete
<ara> sbeattie, would it be possible to change it to be a bit more flexible?
<sbeattie> ara: I agree, but I'm also not sure about having it query launchpad to find out what the current development release is.
<sbeattie> ara: sure, what do you have in mind?
 * persia points at lsb_release -c
<ara> sbeattie, I agree, but something (in the instructions to the user)  export CURRENT_RELEASE=
<ara> persia, that won't work, current release is for the current dev release
<persia> Ah, you could also query the mirror in sources.list
<persia> (as long as we stay alphabetically increasing)
<sbeattie> ara: okay, I'll poke at it today.
<ara> sbeattie, thanks!
<davmor2> ara: kubuntu ubiquity is 2 days old and horribly broken.  although it final installs.
<ara> davmor2, :(
<davmor2> Riddell: and shtylman: are aware that there are issues.  and Riddell has tried with the newer ubiquity, less issues and still installs.
<davmor2> ara ^
<ara> davmor2, great, thanks!
<davmor2> ara: it might be worth retrying daily-ish till beta 1 so it is hopefully fixed.
<davmor2> bladernr_: <davmor2> ara: kubuntu ubiquity is 2 days old and horribly broken.  although it final installs.
<davmor2> <ara> davmor2, :(
<davmor2> <davmor2> Riddell: and shtylman: are aware that there are issues.  and Riddell has tried with the newer ubiquity, less issues and still installs.
<davmor2> <ara> davmor2, great, thanks!
<davmor2> <davmor2> ara: it might be worth retrying daily-ish till beta 1 so it is hopefully fixed.
<persia> ???
<davmor2> persia: for bladernr_
<persia> aha!
<bladernr_> davmor2:  thanks!
<davmor2> no worries.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-12
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> ara: I'm trying a couple of upgrades today
<ara> morning davmor2, nice!
<davmor2> ara: I'm running on my broadcom chipped laptop and my nvidia test box.
<ara> davmor2, good luck!
<davmor2> ara: do you know if the ati binary has hit yet?
<ara> davmor2, not yet, I am afraid
<davmor2> it's okay I was going to test that too if it was in
<davmor2> ara: :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/538041
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538041 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Display is corrupted upgrading from karmic to lucid (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<ara> davmor2, can you tag it as karmic2lucid, please?
<davmor2> ara: modded the tag that was there from lucid to karmic2lucid.  Can you have multiple tags?
<ara> davmor2, yes, as many as you wish
<davmor2> are they just comma separated?
<ara> space separated, I think
<davmor2> yeap :)
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<davmor2> and alexmoldovan
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<davmor2> fader_: broked upgrades :(
<fader_> davmor2: Don't do that!
 * davmor2 blames fader_ 
<davmor2> fader_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/538041 look at the pretties ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538041 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Display is corrupted upgrading from karmic to lucid (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fader_> davmor2: Ew :(
<davmor2> pretties
<hggdh> what is the difference between "no network interface" and "no internet connection" in term of testing ISOs?
<charlie-tca> eth0 missing
<charlie-tca> ??
<charlie-tca> I can have eth0 in the computer, but no internet connection
<charlie-tca> I can also be missing eth0 completely
<charlie-tca> I think that is it
<hggdh> indeed, but for the sake of testing ISOs, is there a difference in behaviour?
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of. Both result in the missing internet
<robert__> great new look
<robert__> although i think the gray look isn't really a good part of it
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-13
<ceauke> hello
<persia> Hey
<ceauke> ah cool
<ceauke> someone is here. I haven't irc'ed in ages
<ceauke> quick question: I'm new to laptop testing and I have an issue with the hibernate function. I want to log a bug for it but don't know to which component it belogns
<ceauke> is this part of the kernel?
<persia> How are you testing hibernate?  If you're just tossing values into /proc, yeah, that would be the kernel.
<persia> If you're using some userspace tool, it's less clear where the bug resides.
<ceauke> hi persia. thanks for responding.
<ceauke> I'm clicking the power button on the menu/task bar and select hibernate then
<persia> OK.  Take a look at pm-hibernate from the pm-utils package.  Going through that you ought find a way to manually trigger the hibernation in the kernel.
<persia> If that works, and the GUI method doesn't, the bug lies in the GUI tool (e.g. gnome-power-manager).
<persia> If that doesn't work, the bug lies in the kernel.
<persia> If by going through the pm-utils code you can't find any way to actually hibernate, file the bug against pm-utils.
<persia> If you need help tracking this down, I'd recommend asking for help in finding the right package in #ubuntu-bugs.
<persia> This channel is mostly about strategies to discover problems.  Once you have a known problem, #ubuntu-bugs is a better place to find out how to get it reported correctly.
<ceauke> cheers man. this is great info! :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-14
<giri> hi
<giri> can you pl help me
<ikt> heya giri
<ikt> what's up?
<giri> i have a problem installing linux ubundu in compq laptop
<giri> when I install from windows I can boot in command mode
<giri> but unable to boot in graphics mode
<giri> hello
<ceauke> hi guys
<ceauke> I'm testing lynx and I wonder if anyone noticed that gnome's desktop has an extra large gutter on the right of the desktop
<persia> ceauke: I don't see that.
<ceauke> hmmm, ok, I just see now what's going on... this is bizarre
<ceauke> I still have two workspaces
<ceauke> but the first one is 1.5x the width of my desktop and the second on is only 0.5x the size...
<ceauke> where can I setup the workspaces?
<persia> Right-clicking on the workspace switcher *should* work, but I suspect you've encountered some issue with compiz (as I don't run compiz, and don't have it).  Try turning off compiz to see if it still happens.
<ceauke> hmm.. strange... it installed on non-optimal screen resolution so I changed it. then did a lot of updates when the gutter appeared
<ceauke> but now I tuned down the resolution and the gutter was gone, and turning it back up again resolved the issue
<persia> Odd.
<ceauke> so it seems like it gave my first workspace a size larger than the resolution specified.
<ceauke> anyway.. problem solved
<ceauke> persia, are you ALWAYS online?
<ceauke> or are you maybe a computer program (does this sound like hte matrix? :-) )
<persia> Both, actually.
<ceauke> well, thanks for the help
<persia> Well, I'm not *always* online, but often, and only very few of my responses are autogenerated.
<bibinou> what is the difference between libparted0 and libparted-2.1-0 ?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-07
<vish> charlie-tca , bdmurray : hi, not sure if you have seen this, but just thought this was nice » https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Test_Day:2011-02-03_GNOME3_Alpha#Test_Results
<vish> i'm not sure if we have some wiki like that..
<charlie-tca> much easier to track automatically than having to edit a wiki page for every test - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> The symbol to the left of each link is the cd link, open the link, the symbol to the left is the actual test to run
<vish> oh! we already have that, cool! :)
 * vish dint know …
<Jef91|Grading> Is this the channel for Natty stuff?
<charlie-tca> oh, man! missed the three-minute buzzer again
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-08
<mdlueck> Anyone know the URL to DL daily server ISO images from? I know the daily live CD and the daily alternate CD. Neither of those places have server images.
<mdlueck> Testing for 11.04 server I mean
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/
<mdlueck> Found it! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<mdlueck> @charlie-tca: Must be "brilliant minds think alike" Thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<jamiedmattingly> charlie-tca,  when is your next test
<charlie-tca> We will start testing beta1 on March 28 or 29, since it releases on March 31
<jamiedmattingly> sweet cant wait playting with alpha 3 last couple of days found a few bugs and reported them
<charlie-tca> Then we test two weeks later, on april 11, and again on april 25
<charlie-tca> yeah, it seems to have some yet.
<jamiedmattingly> cool will put on my calendar
<jamiedmattingly> the few ive found have been with the update manager plymouthd and a broken package for ubuntu desktop
<jamiedmattingly> its kinda fun finding and reporting them
<charlie-tca> Keep looking. The more bugs reported, the more things get fixed
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-09
<jibel> primes2h, good morning
<jibel> primes2h, the laptop testing tracker has been updated, can you give it a review ?
<jibel> primes2h, per your comments on the merge request I did the following updates:
<jibel> * add laptoptesting_logo.png in the qawebsite_site table
<jibel> * delete Ubuntu Netbook Edition as product in qatracker_product
<jibel> * delete Input/Output - Trackpad (Mac only) testcase from qatracker_testcase for each product since I merged it in Input/Output - Touchpad testcase.
<jibel> and enlarged "pci device list" , "usb device list" and "hw configuration list" to 100 chars wide.
<jibel> larger fields will break the layout of the pagE.
<jibel> I've let them to 15 chars height to not make a monstrous page length but you can paste up to 64K character in each field.
<jibel> primes2h, let me know if I missed something.
<primes2h> Hey jibel, good morning.
<primes2h> jibel: No problem about fields, we can start with that in our trial tests, if it needs some adjustments I'll let you know.
<primes2h> jibel: Just a couple of things
<primes2h> command description have to be changed to "lspci -v"
<primes2h> as it's now used in the wiki. (e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Reports/AsusF7Se)
<primes2h> jibel: hold on, you did it, sorry
<primes2h> :-)
<jibel> primes2h, you're welcome :-)
<primes2h> jibel: it should be ok for now, but we need to do some tests firstly. If it needs some finishing or bug fixing I'll let you know.
<primes2h> jibel: ehm
<primes2h> jibel: a last thing.
<primes2h> Milestone names for tests should be added in the form
<primes2h>   "Release-name milestone-name"
<primes2h> Could you change it from "LaptopFakeMilestone" in "Natty laptopFakeMilestone" ?
<primes2h> or "Natty FakeMilestone"
<primes2h> or something similar
<primes2h> e.g. "Natty Fake Milestone"
<jibel> primes2h, done
<primes2h> jibel: Thanks a lot.
<primes2h> jibel: I found out a bug in the tracker and I have a patch. Do I have to open a bug and create a new branch for the fix?
<primes2h> and the request a merge?
<jibel> primes2h, yes please file a bug and create a new branch for this fix.
<primes2h> jibel: Done. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~primes2h/ubuntu-qa-website/bug_731999/+merge/52692
<rps> If I wanted to beg someone to have IPv6 default to Automatic instead of explicitly having to turn it on for the next release, who would I beg? :-)
<rps> Also, it would be nice to see ubuntu.com (and the update servers) get IPv6 addresses :o
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-10
<airk> Topic typo? Should it not be 11.04.02?
<jibel> primes2h, hi,
<jibel> primes2h, I reviewed the fix, here is the laptop summary I get with the testing dataset http://paste.ubuntu.com/578357/
<jibel> primes2h, looks good
<jibel> but it would probably have been easier to generate the report with on single sql query and relying on the active milestone rather than splitting the milestone name.
<jibel> but well, that's lot of changes for little benefit.
<primes2h> Hey jibel:
<primes2h> jibel: you mean the single laptop report page?
<primes2h> jibel: like this one? http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/laptop/Natty/28034
<jibel> primes2h, I mean the laptop summary page: http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/laptop
<jibel> there is code like $releasename=substr($milestone->title,0,strpos($milestone->title," "));
<jibel> pushed to an array
<jibel> the used to do a like and find the milestone back
<jibel> but nevermind.
<primes2h> jibel: in fact, I needed to do that because I want that milestones about final releases (e.g. Lucid or Natty when ready)  stay on the tracker together with active dev milestone.
<jibel> oh okay.
<primes2h> jibel: so in that table you'll have, e.g,  Lucid (referred to final release) and Natty  (Beta1)
<primes2h> jibel: in fact you can use the tracker to test final releases also.
<primes2h> and all (stable and dev) are reported on the summary
<jibel> primes2h, understood
<jibel> primes2h, any other fix, typo, comments, complaints ... before I merge it ? ;-)
<primes2h> jibel: the fix about last bug is just a line, when I tested locally I hadn't so much data reported about ISO tracker so I didn't catch it.
<jibel> primes2h, same here I'm so used to see all the releases at once that I didn't see it.
<primes2h> jibel: we are starting to test the tracker itself within our Italian testing group, I was wondering if it is worth opening to whole testing team
<primes2h> Beta milestone is coming in 3 week and time is not so much.
<primes2h> I mean "beta 1"
<primes2h> s/week/weeks
<primes2h> Moreover, we are also thinking about creating a LP laptop team with a dedicated ML in time for the announce of the new tracker. What do you think?
<primes2h> jibel: I mean "LP laptop testing team"
<primes2h> jibel: about other fix, typo ecc., I think it should be ok now, but it's probably better to wait 2/3 days of testing in case we face other issues
<jibel> primes2h, sorry, was on the phone.
<primes2h> jibel: n.p.
<jibel> primes2h, a laptop testing team on launchpad and opening the tracker to a wider community is a good idea.
<jibel> primes2h, the fixes will be online early next week, starting from there we can start announcing the availability of the tracker.
<primes2h> jibel: about opening to a wider community I was talking about testing the tracker itself for 2/3 days to find bugs in it, but in fact there is not much time left I see.
<primes2h> jibel: Tests done by our group should be enough.
<primes2h> jibel: there is already one done and seems to be ok.
<primes2h> http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/laptop/Natty/28034
<primes2h> jibel: just to explain better, the table you find in the report is intended to keep track of all milestone tested, one for column.
<charlie-tca> jibel: Can we have the screen-reader install on the tracker for the beta1
<charlie-tca> ?
<primes2h> jibel: as follow: http://img845.imageshack.us/i/schermatai.png/
<primes2h> jibel: ok about LP team and ML, I'll go on, thank you.
<jibel> primes2h, thanks to you. I did the merge but didn't request the publication to the server, let me now when you think you've received enough feedback.
<jibel> charlie-tca, sure, can you file a bug against the project ubuntu-qa-website and assign it to me. Indicate which products you want to add this test case to.
<primes2h> jibel: just a last thing. after testing the tracker itself, the fake milestone needs to be deleted, not just hidden, otherwise it appears on the report. That's because I had just 3 milestone status to choose about that, testing, released and hidden.
<charlie-tca> jibel: thanks, will do
<primes2h> so I needed to have a milestone that wasn't on the tracker (e.g. Alpha 1) when testing Alpha 2 but that would appear in the report
<jibel> primes2h, ack.
<primes2h> Hidden status is the only one that fit this need
<primes2h> jibel: a last thing, what about a dedicated ML along with LP team? is it worth or it's better to rely on ubuntu-qa ML?
<primes2h> jibel: this is "really" the last thing for today, sorry for boring you ;-)
<jibel> primes2h, np :)
<jibel> primes2h, the advantage of relying on ubuntu-qa is that you'll directly benefits of the subscribers to this ML
<primes2h> jibel: I agree.
<primes2h> jibel: can I specify the LP team as a part of the ubuntu-qa in the description?
<primes2h> I mean as an official project
<primes2h> and link it in some way to ubuntu-testing
<primes2h> mmh, I could add it as a team in the Ubuntu Testing Team itself
<jibel> primes2h, it was discussed and accepted at UDS, so it's already an official project part of the Ubuntu testing effort. Now the laptop testing team should be a subteam of the broader Ubuntu testing team. ubuntu-qa includes QA activities as a whole, not only testing.
<primes2h> jibel: sure, thanks for the confimation. :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-12
<Bugittaja> Oh, hi!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-05
<pkulas> Hey did any1 reported a problem with deafult video player?
<pkulas> After trying open .flv file Totem crash system
<roignac> pkulas: possibly, this is bug 304823
<roignac> as it is veeery old, please report a new bug
<pkulas> I will report it in ~3hour when i will be back
<phillw> Hi folks! When selecting the Lubuntu powerpc desktop build from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds ( http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/12981/downloads ) and then attempting an hhtp downnloan it reports a broken link.
<phillw> re: the lubuntu powerpc image ... There is a typo in the tracker URL.  It says 'daily' when it should be 'daily-live'.
<mvo> jibel: just fyi, I switched the auto-upgrade-tester to lucid-proposed for the release-upgrader-apt code to test the latest fix for the ordering bug
<jibel> mvo, ack
<mvo> jibel: I have another potential improvement lined up in ppa:mvo/release-upgrader-apt, that I may run after that one, but the archive seems to be in a bit of a flux currently, so it may have to wait a bit until we get meaningful results
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Precise daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<tehowe> Jibel, I've added some logs to that bug blocking alternate ISO installs we discussed the other day, 944945. It's presently unassigned
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<botfather> https://plus.google.com/u/0/115623252983295760522/posts/JwUbtJ7o7vh ;]
<Guest38129> Have you tried installing Wine (1.4) with 12.04 Beta?
<botfather> no i dont do windows ;]
<Guest38129> Seems wine is not installing to 64-bit system. I have fresh 12.04 beta 1 install with updates. It has dependency on wine1.4-i386.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-06
<stiltzkin> Hi folks, hoping someone can help me with installing fglrx on precise or at least give me an idea as to why I'm getting compile-time errors with ATI's packages.
<stiltzkin> I am following the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but changed "oneiric" to "precise" at the build step. The installer retrieved all dependencies for my system but fails to build.
<botfather> The problem cannot be reported:
<botfather> The problem happened with the program /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon which changed since the crash occurred.
<botfather> he wanted to say i just upgraded .. got a 180 meg download .. rebooted and the box is bloody fast like hell !
<botfather> thing realy flies
<botfather> anyone ubuntu around here ?
<botfather> i think we might have some memory footprint problems
<botfather> VSZ is way larger then i am used to
<botfather> i think the GAE team went against the same python2.7 bug though i think they found a fix for it .. not sure how that went
<botfather> > ;ps
<botfather> cpu=10.0 mem=0.2 vsz=453548 rss=20944 stat=Sl+ started=07:04 time=0:00 threads=6
<botfather> ratio is more than 20
<brendand> hey mvo
<mvo> hey brendand
<brendand> mvo - i was going to ask you that old question about whether you have up-to-date coverage reports for swc somewhere :)
<mvo> we still don't have it it cron :/
<mvo> I can geneate one for you
<brendand> mvo - i'm running the tests now. it's ok
<brendand> mvo, i see from the blueprint you're aiming to get the coverage up to 85% soon, right?
<mvo> brendand: yes, but we are not nowhere close yet :/
<mvo> at like 75 or so
<brendand> mvo - yeah, you need to write a lot of test code to make a dent :)
<brendand> :(
<brendand> mvo - that's because there's so much damn code in software-center ;)
<mvo> we should delete it all!
<mvo> less bugs too this way
<brendand> mvo!
<brendand> you're a genius
<mvo> haha
 * mvo hugs brendand
<brendand> yeah, 74%
<mvo> I think for some of the exception handling its ok to add "# pragma: no-cover" as that is difficult to test
<mvo> and debug code as well
<brendand> mvo - qml ui is 'experimental' right now, correct?
<mvo> yyes
<brendand> mvo, so it can be covered with #pragma's?
<brendand> mvo, does #pragma: no-cover have to be applied to a whole file or can it be function by function?
<mvo> brendand: block by block
<mvo> brendand: for function by function its pretty flexible
<Guest38129> &
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-07
<alourie> hello
<roignac_> alourie: hi there!
<alourie> hi roignac
<alourie> how's it going?
<roignac_> kinda good in irc, kinda sucks irl =)
<alourie> heh
<roignac_> how's your redhat job?
<alourie> roignac: sorry, got a little busy
<alourie> the job is great
<alourie> having one is a great thing on its own :-)
<alourie> but it's really great, I like it
<roignac_> alourie: damn, I do envy now =)
<alourie> roignac: why? :-)
<roignac_> mine is lousy, and canonical doesn't seem to hire any home-working qa engineers
<roignac_> btw, how is the qa process built in red hat? Any specifics?
<alourie> roignac: yes and no
<alourie> I only work in specific department, so I know how we do it
<alourie> it's quite common sense generic with some stuff specific to our product
<alourie> but it is sane
<alourie> :-)
<alourie> wait
<alourie> would you like to relocate? :-)
<alourie> roignac: ^^
<roignac_> ehhm, I do, I but I can't in about half a year
<alourie> why?
<roignac_> I'm going to get married this summer
<alourie> so?
<alourie> you still want to do it at home?
<roignac_> and officially I can't leave the country for about year and a half =)
<alourie> aa
<alourie> but can you, in general, go abroad? For a vacation or a business trip?
<roignac_> yes, I definately would not mind
<roignac_> And technically I can =)
<alourie> we have an office in Brno
<roignac_> Yet it is not 100% legal
<alourie> ....?
<roignac_> As I live in Belarus
<roignac_> we have an open boundary with Russia
<roignac_> so I can travel anywhere from Russia
<alourie> so you'll have to go there first?
<roignac_> But not straight from Minsk - so I'm not sure about legality of these trips
<alourie> aha
<alourie> got you
<roignac_> yeah, that would not be hard
<alourie> so
<alourie> Brno is our biggest office in Europe
<alourie> maybe there's even one closer to you though.. :-0
<roignac_> Sounds cools, definitely worth considering
<alourie> sure
<alourie> we're actually looking for QA people right now
<alourie> both automatic and manual
<alourie> and people are prepared to consider international teams
<roignac_> And which tool do you use to store testcases?
<roignac_> I'm really interested in automation, did some work on Mago, yet it not really required right now
<alourie> roignac: well, we're using Jenkins
<alourie> and test cases are part of it
<alourie> and we have some internal system for manual ones
<alourie> I can't remember what it's name
<alourie> roignac: sorry, I must run, talk to you tomorrow :-)
<jibel> mvo, I created a project for the auto-upgrade-tester, isolated the code from update-manager and pushed it there.
<jibel> mvo, https://launchpad.net/auto-upgrade-testing
<jibel> mvo, this way I won't bother you with merge requests in u-m anymore :)
<jibel> mvo, the team is https://launchpad.net/~auto-upgrade-testing-dev
<jibel> mvo, I'll add you to it
<mvo> jibel: \o/ you are made of awsome
 * jibel hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs jibel
 * patdk-wk is back, and can test again :)
<patdk-wk> was on vacation and missed the beta
<patdk-wk> nothing like being somewhere with 300+ ms latency, and 60% packet loss
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-08
<alourie> roignac: sorry for running quickly yesterday, I had a quick ride home
<roignac> alourie: thats ok, actually I had to quit too - my boss came in =)
<alourie> :-)
<alourie> roignac: I'm on IRC all the time - that's how we work here
<roignac> alourie: gotta go, we've got a holiday today, see ya later
<alourie> roignac: sure
<gema> alourie: what do you do there? what kind of testing?
<alourie> gema: hold on a sec
<gema> alourie: indeed
<alourie> gema: on the phone
<alourie> so just one moment :-)
<alourie> gema: let me get back to you in an hour?
<Geronimo__> hello all
<Geronimo__> good morning
<Geronimo__> I try install webcam
<Geronimo__> notebook lg 480
<Geronimo__> but I don't have success
<Geronimo__> look the result
<Geronimo__> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 18e8:6252 Qcom
<Geronimo__> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Geronimo__> What do you think about ?
<Geronimo__> I login in most sites , forums  and ircs but not success
<Geronimo__> I think that webcam is bad
<Geronimo__> no way
<Geronimo__> ok
<Geronimo__> thanks anymore
<AlanBell> balloons: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g4K_nZ5zzQKrKExENU0OvfKja0L4UCBgLpFBsemoQF8/edit something I put together earlier
<AlanBell> basically the checkbox test in a document
<alourie> gema: back
<alourie> re: your question
<alourie> I'm not in testing, I'm in integration team
<alourie> although we interact with testing a lot
<gema> alourie: sorry I was gone for a while
<gema> alourie: so , where are you with the wiki changes and stuff
<gema> alourie: do you still have time for that, or are you doing other things now and you prefer someone else to do it?
<alourie> gema: sorry, work
<alourie> gema: yes, I'd like to do it, but I can't commit at the moment. I hope to be able to in few weeks, as I get used to this place
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-09
<ia> Hello. Can someone, please, confirm bug 950823, or is it just for me?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-10
<ia> Hello. Can someone, please, take a look at bug 951540 - any confirmations or duplicates?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-11
<pabelanger> Afternoon!  Just upgrade my Desktop to 12.04 yesterday, since then I've been having random desktop freezing.  Mouse still works, but button clicks fail.  I can get into ALT-F2, but don't see anything that might cause the issue in the logs.  Anybody hear of this issue before?
<pabelanger> Seems to happen faster if I am watch a video, from youtube for example
<mikodo> Hi, This: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/RunningCheckboxTestCases explains how to run in Ubuntu. Does it also run in Xubuntu? If so, are there specific instructions, one needs to follow?
